# 1600 Penn



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

It looks like this has been mercifully yanked. Or at least benched for sweeps, which is not good news for anything beyond eps in the can.

The problem here is that Josh Gad has people who tell him that he is funny. They are wrong and he is not; I can't remember a more embarrasing ******-chills moment in recent television history than JG trying to be funny in the pilot. He just isn't, not even a little bit, but no one will tell him.

But I always love it when Jenna Elfman gets another show, so I am sad to see her go. She is an 11 among Hollywood 10's; really fires me up.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

TomCat;3173571 said:


> It looks like this has been mercifully yanked. Or at least benched for sweeps, which is not good news for anything beyond eps in the can.
> 
> The problem here is that Josh Gad has people who tell him that he is funny. They are wrong and he is not; I can't remember a more embarrasing ******-chills moment in recent television history than JG trying to be funny in the pilot. He just isn't, not even a little bit, but no one will tell him.
> 
> But I always love it when Jenna Elfman gets another show, so I am sad to see her go. She is an 11 among Hollywood 10's; really fires me up.


...link?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Not pulled at all. It didn't air last night because 30 Rock was turned into a 60 minute episode. The episode that was scheduled for 1/31, "Frosting/Nixon", is now scheduled for 2/7.

I think the show is funny and so is Josh Gad.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Tried to like, but unceasingly forced and unfunny. Weak writing, trite characters. It should get yanked.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

RunnerFL said:


> Not pulled at all. It didn't air last night because 30 Rock was turned into a 60 minute episode. The episode that was scheduled for 1/31, "Frosting/Nixon", is now scheduled for 2/7.
> 
> I think the show is funny and so is Josh Gad.


Think whatever you like about Gad, who is about to tarnish any history of Wozniak, I fear.

But no, the show was pulled just a couple days ago for a double run of _The Office_ (another show they are trying to burn off quickly), which is a panic move by NBC, and DirecTV also no longer shows any episode for 2/7. The two _30 Rocks _were scheduled long before they yanked 1600. It was scheduled in the _The Office_ hour, not in the _30 Rock _hour. _Parks and Rec _is what was bumped for the _30 Rock_. It's done. And Gad is definitely the reason why.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't know if Josh Gad is funny or not as I have no idea who he is (even after looking him up on IMDB). I also don't know the status of 1600 Penn, but I decided not to even give it a try after seeing the promos which looked terrible.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

TomCat;3174195 said:


> Think whatever you like about Gad, who is about to tarnish any history of Wozniak, I fear.
> 
> But no, the show was pulled just a couple days ago for a double run of The Office (another show they are trying to burn off quickly), which is a panic move by NBC, and DirecTV also no longer shows any episode for 2/7. The two 30 Rocks were scheduled long before they yanked 1600. It was scheduled in the The Office hour, not in the 30 Rock hour. It's done. And Gad is definitely the reason why.


So you have nothing to back up your claims that it has been dropped. Got it.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Hoosier205 said:


> So you have nothing to back up your claims that it has been dropped. Got it.


Please.

In the interest of full disclosure and setting the record straight, here is exactly what I said:



TomCat said:


> It *looks like *this has been mercifully yanked. Or at least benched for sweeps...


You can look that up. BTW, we're neither of us exactly under oath here, so chill, counselor.

Now how is that a "claim" that I need to "back up"? I didn't "claim" anything; I just made an observance that it falls into a highly-predictable pattern of how "dropped" manifests. NBC doesn't hold a press conference to trumpet a cancellation; you have to read between the lines. The show is so bad and is so sure to be cancelled that it isn't even newsworthy to report it.

Let's put our car titles in escrow, and in the end we'll see who ends up taking the bus. Hide and watch; it's toast.

Did you "get" that?


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

TomCat;3174203 said:


> Please.
> 
> In the interest of full disclosure and setting the record straight, here is exactly what I said:
> 
> ...


As I said...nothing to back it up. Nothing to indicate what you claimed is accurate.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

TomCat said:


> Think whatever you like about Gad, who is about to tarnish any history of Wozniak, I fear.


Considering he didn't write "Jobs" I'd hardly hold him responsible for tarnishing anything. And FYI, in an article Wozniak loved Josh's performance but has issues with the "facts" portrayed in the movie.



TomCat said:


> But no, the show was pulled just a couple days ago for a double run of _The Office_ (another show they are trying to burn off quickly), which is a panic move by NBC, and DirecTV also no longer shows any episode for 2/7. The two _30 Rocks _were scheduled long before they yanked 1600. It was scheduled in the _The Office_ hour, not in the _30 Rock _hour. _Parks and Rec _is what was bumped for the _30 Rock_. It's done. And Gad is definitely the reason why.


How is burning off The Office a panic move? You do realize this is the final season right?

Oh, and all of my DirecTV units still show the 2/7 episode AND 2/14 episode. It hasn't been "yanked".

You may want to visit thefutoncritic.com where you get actual facts, in a timely manner, because wherever you get your "facts" from is incorrect.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Hoosier205 said:


> As I said...nothing to back it up. Nothing to indicate what you claimed is accurate.


Maybe you missed the part where I explained that I claimed nothing. I stated how things appeared to me. That's known as a guess. I have no facts, and never claimed that I did, only a lot of clues. I made no determination, and no claim. Not every musing on the internet is a claim of fact. I was trying to start a conversation, not defend my honor to a load of internet haters.

It must be a small and pitiful mind that is so desperate to raise their own low self-esteem by contemplating the imaginary sins of someone they don't even know.

Nobody cares if my guess is accurate or not (other than you), least of all me. How could that even matter to you, unless you are the executive producer trying to hang on by your fingernails? Seems somehow important to you for some reason I can't even begin to fathom. And if you are the EP of this mess, good luck ever trying to get a similar job again.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

RunnerFL said:


> Considering he didn't write "Jobs" I'd hardly hold him responsible for tarnishing anything. And FYI, in an article Wozniak loved Josh's performance but has issues with the "facts" portrayed in the movie.
> 
> How is burning off The Office a panic move? You do realize this is the final season right?...


Wow. Just how thick can people be? Are they still selling leaded gas out there? Is it really that fun to live over a Sherwin-Williams store and inhale the fumes just for giggles on a hot summer day? The number of people with reading comprehension below a 3rd-grade level on the internet is just frightening.

First, actors are often held accountable for their performances, probably more often than the writers are.

Second, what makes anyone think I said burning off _The Office _is a panic move? If one had paid attention in remedial English class in Junior College, one would have realized that it was a simple declarative sentence, and that what I said is that yanking 1600, whether it really is yanked or isn't yanked, is the apparent panic move. _"The show [1600 Penn] was pulled...which is a panic move..."_ There, does that simplify it enough to grasp? That's really not that hard to understand no matter how pointed anyone's little head might be. And yes, I do realize that this is the final season of _The Office_, and that they want to push those eps through and get it off the air as soon as they can, hopefully before the May book, thus the double run. Everyone knows that Steve Carrell WAS _The Office_, and that it has stayed at the party way too long with no one at the helm; they are only doing this season to maximize syndication money. But my reference to _The Office _is only germane to any "yanking" of 1600 in the respect that it opened a hole that needed filling, it has nothing at all to do with the fate of 1600 other than that. It was just that simple, and I'm sorry that no one could comprehend that. Mind-boggling.

Third, yes, I commented on Gad potentially tarnishing the Wozniak legacy. The jury is actually still out on that, BTW. I didn't imply whether it would be because of a bad performance or bad writing, or bad anything. You connected those imaginary dots all on your own, pardner.

_Of course _Woz is going to praise Gad, Woz is the nicest person in the world and would praise a wet mop if it were cast in that role. That does nothing to validate Gad either positive or negative. What's he gonna do? Act like some of the people on this thread and trash Gad and everything in sight?

It is just really depressing how easily some folks are confused by what should be completely obvious. Maybe I should jingle a set of keys as a distraction.

When I don't like any of the characters in a TV show, I stop watching. Likewise, I think there's probably a good reason why this conversation right here might be over, at least for me. Rail on, but you will be talking to the hand.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Nothing was ever "yanked" and it is still on for 2/7 as well. No truth to the OP's claims whatsoever.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

"Yanking" the show for this week (January 31st) made sense ... it would have been a weaker lead in for the new show NBC was pushing: _Do No Harm_. The final hour of _30 Rock_ followed by a hour of new _The Office_ gave the new show a better chance ... yet it was still one of the poorest rated in-season premiers of any show on the four major networks - ever.

1600 Penn is scheduled for next Thursday. It has a chance for survival - at least on NBC.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm really enjoying this show. Very fun stuff.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

pablo said:


> I'm really enjoying this show. Very fun stuff.


Same here. I guess some people just don't like to laugh. Oh well, their loss. I personally enjoy watching mindless "stupid" comedy from time to time, takes my mind of real issues for a while.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Yes, agreed. Also, it is good to see the _'real'_, behind-the-scenes White House in action. The show is _so-o-o_ realistic, I am surprised the Secret Service hasn't tried to shut it down (or up?). Mix Animal House, Need To Know and West Wing and you get 1600 Penn & Teller. :scratch:

Laugh if you must, but not too loudly - the First Dog might be taking a nap.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

We watched two episodes and didn't really like it. We deleted our timer.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

RunnerFL said:


> Same here. I guess some people just don't like to laugh. Oh well, their loss. I personally enjoy watching mindless "stupid" comedy from time to time, takes my mind of real issues for a while.


I would put it into the same category as Parks & Rec and 30 Rock as being a mindless comedy. I don't know how those two shows survived ... perhaps it is because they are like traffic accidents and people like to gawk.

NBC could air a half hour of their bird logo changing color. Or some "reality" or game show like "take it all" ... or something mildly amusing. 1600 Penn is mildly amusing.

Perhaps they need to produce a show that is a mix of Bridesmades, The Hangover, Hot Tub Time Machine and other comedy movies? If they could get it past the network standards. People like that stuff and somehow Two and a Half Men has survived.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

James Long said:


> I would put it into the same category as Parks & Rec and 30 Rock as being a mindless comedy. I don't know how those two shows survived ... perhaps it is because they are like traffic accidents and people like to gawk.
> 
> NBC could air a half hour of their bird logo changing color. Or some "reality" or game show like "take it all" ... or something mildly amusing. 1600 Penn is mildly amusing.
> 
> Perhaps they need to produce a show that is a mix of Bridesmades, The Hangover, Hot Tub Time Machine and other comedy movies? If they could get it past the network standards. People like that stuff and somehow Two and a Half Men has survived.


Interesting that I don't watch any of the TV shows you mention, and I've never watched any of those movies, either. And I like "reality" as long as they don't deal in shorelines, big boobs, wedding dresses or anything-Kardashian.


----------



## renbutler (Oct 17, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> I also don't know the status of 1600 Penn, but I decided not to even give it a try after seeing the promos which looked terrible.


I agree with this.

I try not to judge an entire show based on the promos, but if the material in the promos was the best material they could use to attract viewers, it certainly wasn't the right show for me. Most promos are simply neutral to me, but the 1600 Penn promos were literally cringe-inducing.

It looks like a bad ABC TGIF premise more than a prominent modern comedy.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Might as well watch Chris Farley and David Spade in _Black Sheep_ if you like political-related embarrassing humor.

To me the 1600 Penn actors are trying to hard to be funny rather than the story and writing being funny. The acting by the fat guy (Gad?) and (sadly) Bill Pullman is especially cringe-worthy.

Oh well, there's lots of other stuff on, and I've only got time to watch a small percentage of it so this one moves way down the queue.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

renbutler said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> I try not to judge an entire show based on the promos, but if the material in the promos was the best material they could use to attract viewers, it certainly wasn't the right show for me. Most promos are simply neutral to me, but the 1600 Penn promos were literally cringe-inducing.
> 
> It looks like a bad ABC TGIF premise more than a prominent modern comedy.


I've long ago learned not to judge anything by its promo, especially a new TV series, where the promos are usually made up of scenes from the first two episodes or so. Most if not all shows keep getting better as they go along.


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

I tried trying the first episode and I had to give up on it. It was just awkward to watch.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Look what's on tonight and hasn't been "yanked."


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I have not watched this show, but I agree completely with TomCat about Mr. Gad. He fits into that same category as Breckin Meyer and Mark Feuerstein, comedians who are tossed from show to show because the comedy "establishment" thinks they are funny when they aren't. Sometimes, like Ty Burrell, they finally land a show where they can shine. Sometimes they don't.

At any rate, Mr. Gad's "look at me, I'm acting like a 4-year-old" schtick doesn't work at all for me. I certainly wish that the makers of _jOBS_ had chosen someone else but then again I'm not overly fond of Mr. Kutcher either and he seems to embody the late Mr. Jobs, at least in pictures.

Despite having seen far too many dramas and comedies about the President (including _Independence Day_ when Mr. Pullman also played the President) I would have given this one a chance had it not been for the photos showing Mr. Gad looking like a cartoon character bouncing about in the background.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Well my DVR recorded a 2/7 episode. Funny, I could have sworn someone said it was "yanked". Hmmmm...


----------



## astrohip (Mar 4, 2007)

Let's drop the hissy fits and discuss the show... :grin:

It's terrible. I killed my Season Pass. Too much of Josh Gad. I thought it was an ensemble sitcom, but it appears to be the JG show. And honestly, he's not funny enough to carry this show. 

If they mixed him in with all the others, it might actually be decent. But with 80% of the show being Josh, it's just too much. He appears to be trying too hard. Doesn't matter if he is or not, he *appears* to be. His over-the-top style doesn't make sense with a show like this--seriously, it's hard to have a White House based sitcom when one character plays a clown. You can't "buy into the concept".

I'd put my money on this show being killed sooner rather than later.

Too bad, I love me some Jenna Elfman.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

astrohip;3178961 said:


> Too much of Josh Gad.


Not surprising considering he is the co-creator and executive producer.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I was hoping for more of an ensemble show when I first saw the previews ... but it does seem to be the Josh Gad Project.

BTW: It was odd to see the Valentines episode of The Office last week. Obviously moving up an episode to provide a better lead in to the premier of "Do No Harm" threw the schedule off by a week.

1600 Penn is off again this week for an hour long episode of the office.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

An admittedly small amount of research has failed to unearth any reason that Mr. Gad would have what it takes to executive produce a show, a task that often requires a decent amount of money or a good number of connections. He seems to be friends with Bryce Dallas Howard and possibly with the creators of _The Book of Mormon_.

Given my perception of his skill I had expected him to be the child of influential parents or to have close Hollywood friends.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

I don't know what it is I'm missing but I'm enjoying this show. Shrug.


----------

